# General > Genealogy >  Survivers of the battle of Kringen- Norway in 1612

## Karlsen

This is a call from Norway!

My family is looking for relatives/family/bloodlines of the brothers Anders and Walter Oag who survived the battle at Kringen- Norway in 1612. Anders is probably born at the Orkneys/Caithness-area in 1595- and died in Rissa-Norway in 1675. He got a son in 1670 named Ole Andersen Berg.

Can anybody help to find records in Scotland which could link us to their present family lines?

Best regards

Havard Karlsen
skakavac666@hotmail.com
+47 48887309

----------


## sgmcgregor

Havard,

First, I'd like to say "Welcome to the group".

I'd seen your previous psoting, but as no-one has yet answered, I thought I would reply and see if it gets things going for you.

I don't have any links to the Oag family, but I'd like to offer what little knowledge I have.

I've been researching my Caithness family links for a few years, and I'm afraid to say that I don't believe Caithness records go back in time far enough to be of help to you.

I believe that the Canisbay Old Parish Records are the records which go back furthest for births/baptisms/marriages in Caithness, but I don't believe that they stretch back to late1500s/early 1600s. Latheron Parish is probably one of the next oldest. They start around 1760.

I would suspect that a family's history would only be recorded as far back as you are looking only if they are a notable family, or family of lineage.

I wish you well in your research, and hope that you can trace links back to this county. Caithness and Orkney are notable in having links to your part of the world. Orkney and Caithness were ruled for a long time by "Viking" families. Forgive me if I've misused the "Viking" term, as you will probably be able to tell me it is specific to a certain area of the Scandinavian area.

Best Regards,
Steven McGregor

----------

